# Huawei Ascend 2 [M865c]



## Elyk (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright, I am trying to root my Huawei Ascend 2 [M865c] running Android 2.3.6. I've tried Z4Root, SuperOneClick, and the CWM recovery method. No luck.

I've followed the guides on Phandroid and UnleasedPrepaids.

The carrier is TracFone / Straight Talk. I cannot find a stock ROM from this carrier.

I am willing to try almost anything.

I understand what rooting can do.

Has anyone rooted this phone [M865c, 2.3.6]? Or, does anyone have this particular stock ROM?

Please give me any options!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not surprised a Tracfone isn't rootable. If there's an alternative ROM to be had, it will be here:

http://www.xda-developers.com/


----------



## Elyk (Jan 10, 2010)

I've searched high and low on xda. Never get any results. I Googled xda+the phone, found some useless threads.

Every version of this phone in the past was rootable (I mean every firmware and Android version).

Something changed with the 2.3.5 to 2.3.6 that prevented this phone from rooting, but somebody has to know how. Right?

If nobody knows, how can I go about rooting it from a developer's stand point? Writing code, etc.


----------

